# I found another BGA killer!



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

but if it killed other algae it means its not an antibiotic, but an algaecide. those will kill plants too.


----------



## hooha (Mar 14, 2004)

not necessarily.....


----------



## Piranha (Nov 18, 2007)

im listening


----------



## ER9 (Aug 2, 2008)

my tanks moderately planted with stem plants and a ton of java and crypts. they are growing very well. i didn't loose a single leaf on any of them during treatment. to be honest i never thought it might kill plants but i also get all my plants from the same shop so he knows my tank is moderately planted. plants include (those i remember the names of):
wysteria
cardamine
red tiger lotus
four leaf clover
crypt crispatula (balansae), walkeri, wendtii
java fern
myriophylum
couple other unknowns


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Blue Green Algae Remover'

Ultralife Blue-Green Algae Remover is a revolutionary time tested product that will effectively and safely remove blue-green algae from your tropical fish and freshwater invertebrates. Safe for all tropical fish, freshwater invertebrates and plants. The results will amaze you.

SKU#


Description


Size / Treatment
BGR Blue Green Algae Remover 150 gal Treatment

^that's what their website says... i hope it works, i just ordered some.


----------



## Chopita (Dec 27, 2008)

Will this product also work on Staghorn algae and BBA?


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Someone's got to test this stuff on moss and liverworts.


----------



## ER9 (Aug 2, 2008)

Chopita said:


> Will this product also work on Staghorn algae and BBA?


not sure about the staghorn...i had cladophora (not sure if thats the same algae) during treatment and it didn't have any effect what-so-ever on it. 

i had some BBA (quite a bit of it) before treatment and every bit of it dissapeared. i cant honestly say the algae killer killed my BBA since this is the first time iv'e ever used the stuff. it is possible something else killed it by coincidence. this would have to be tested. one thing is for sure is its effectivness on BGA and whatever the green slime algae was that was heavily covering my rocks. i dont think this green slime algae onmy rocks was cyano either because my ottos and my BN pleco absolutely loved the stuff.


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

I find that H2O2 works the best for me...
Saw a sheet of it lying across my substrate a while back. I filled a syringe of H2O2 (I was treating BBA at the time), and squirted it into the sheets of BGA. Few days later, they all shriveled up and floated away.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

FrostyNYC said:


> Someone's got to test this stuff on moss and liverworts.


there is some java moss in my tank, and i just did a treatment with the bga killer. we'll see what happens...


----------



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

i have used this as well in my planted tank and it is a great product.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

update:

all of the bga is disintegrating. moss still looks good. 

yahoooo!


----------



## Shavemacman (Jun 21, 2008)

This is awesome, I have been plagued by BGA! It is so stinky too. bleh.
Ok I will try this stuff, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Shavemacman (Jun 21, 2008)

Where did you buy it?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Shavemacman said:


> Where did you buy it?


i didn't do a big search or anything, so you may be able to find it cheaper. or even ask if your lfs can order it for you. 

anyway, here is where i got my Blue Green Algae Remover.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

So what's the general consensus on this magic juice?


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> So what's the general consensus on this magic juice?


A chemical analysis of this stuff would be interesting. I would be surprised if it was anything other than a super concentrated form of Erythromycin.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Homer_Simpson said:


> A chemical analysis of this stuff would be interesting. I would be surprised if it was anything other than a super concentrated form of Erythromycin.


i'd be interested in a chemical analysis as well.

it's a pink powder that smells like dirt. says it may effect ph, o2, and ammonia levels... idk


----------



## mkus (Aug 2, 2008)

oldpunk78 said:


> i didn't do a big search or anything, so you may be able to find it cheaper. or even ask if your lfs can order it for you.
> 
> anyway, here is where i got my Blue Green Algae Remover.


That is a great price I saw it at my local pet store for$27.00!And it is one of the best algae killers,they also make a saltwater version that works fantastic too.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I guess my question to all of you is; you found this wonder drug to kill BGA (and maybe some other forms of algae), but what caused the algae in the first place? If you don't correct that, chances are, it will come right back once the "magic juice" wears off.

I am all for new comers to the hobby tapping into products to help guide them through the trials and tribulations of a planted tank. But just throwing "cures" at tanks does not correct what is flawed.

Glad to see this is making some of you happy, and perhaps getting the algae at bay for a bit will give all of you time to rethink what could have done wrong... But dropping 27 bucks at a clip to kill cyanobacteria seems ludicrous. (Next time, try dosing up "N", manual remove as much as possible and increase the flow a bit more and send me the 27 bucks... he he)

I have said my peace.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

gmccreedy said:


> I guess my question to all of you is; you found this wonder drug to kill BGA (and maybe some other forms of algae), but what caused the algae in the first place? If you don't correct that, chances are, it will come right back once the "magic juice" wears off.
> 
> I am all for new comers to the hobby tapping into products to help guide them through the trials and tribulations of a planted tank. But just throwing "cures" at tanks does not correct what is flawed.
> 
> ...


I don't disagree with you about trying to determine the root cause and taking corrective action to rectify the problem is best as a first course of action. However, bear in mind and I have seen some posts from members where all "corrective action" to address the root cause has failed to make a dent in the BGA. So, as a last resort, using such things may be a necessity when all else fails. Other than than, the only other option is to tear one's tank down and start all over again and who wants to really do that if it can be avoided. Think of this as plan B.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Gotcha... and I do think there is some validity to doing this as a "last case" effort. As long as those who are using must understand that this may not stop it from coming back.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

gmccreedy said:


> I guess my question to all of you is; you found this wonder drug to kill BGA (and maybe some other forms of algae), but what caused the algae in the first place? If you don't correct that, chances are, it will come right back once the "magic juice" wears off.
> 
> I am all for new comers to the hobby tapping into products to help guide them through the trials and tribulations of a planted tank. But just throwing "cures" at tanks does not correct what is flawed.
> 
> ...


i tried all of the recommendations from other members. none of it worked for me. in my case, i think low nitrogen levels in conjunction w/ poor flow was the root of my problem. after i bumped my flow way up and started dosing more 'N' it just seemed to spread even faster. now it's gone. if it comes back, i'll know something else is wrong, and i'll try and fix that.

i don't know...


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I am going through the same thing with the bga.. it sucks. I added a powerhead, cut down on my photo period, and using an air pump at night and it still isn't going away. it won't for a long time until I kill it. once it is dead and you have made the adjustments to stop it from coming back.. it should stay gone. I am going to have to do a 3 day blackout to kill it. my nitrates are always at about 5-10ppm so they are not too low. 

I totally agree that if you don't find the cause of it.. you are just putting a bandaid on it.. not curing it.


----------



## ER9 (Aug 2, 2008)

Homer_Simpson said:


> I don't disagree with you about trying to determine the root cause and taking corrective action to rectify the problem is best as a first course of action. However, bear in mind and I have seen some posts from members where all "corrective action" to address the root cause has failed to make a dent in the BGA. So, as a last resort, using such things may be a necessity when all else fails. Other than than, the only other option is to tear one's tank down and start all over again and who wants to really do that if it can be avoided. Think of this as plan B.


i couldn't agree more....i had spent alot of money (few hundred dollars)....invested god only knows how many hours researching, experimenting, replacing plants.....month after month and all i got for my trouble was more of the stuff. i used this stuff at the time i started this post and after the first four or five days it was all dead. it hasn't returned. 

i also agree that the possible root causes should be understood to help prevent it again but i was at the point where i was seriously ready to just put over two grand worth of fish tank on craigs list for a couple hundred dollars....i was that fed up. 

i dont think its good aquarium keeping to keep dosing poor fish with myriad of chemicals on a regular basis...but every once in a while for some of us its just necessary. this little pink powder saved my hobby.


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Thank you for sharing this information! :-D I should go pick some up for emergency purposes and an alternative to excel dips.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 5, 2005)

Torpedobarb said:


> I am going through the same thing with the bga.. it sucks. I added a powerhead, cut down on my photo period, and using an air pump at night and it still isn't going away. it won't for a long time until I kill it. once it is dead and you have made the adjustments to stop it from coming back.. it should stay gone. I am going to have to do a 3 day blackout to kill it. my nitrates are always at about 5-10ppm so they are not too low.
> 
> I totally agree that if you don't find the cause of it.. you are just putting a bandaid on it.. not curing it.


that level of Nitrate would be considered to low in my opinion...try to keep it above 10ppm....I shoot for 10-30ppm with Po4 being at 1ppm


----------

